# Exhaust



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a cheaper but well performing exhaust? Something close to a borla? I'd like it catback and to have a good sound but not to loud


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a cheaper but well performing exhaust? Something close to a borla? I'd like it catback and to have a good sound but not to loud


I deleted my resonator and added a IMCO high output muffler and all together I've invested $50 total invested.

This is what it sounds like.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei0M5cZXstg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you can find an independent exhaust shop, do it there. There's a local shop by me that has install 2.25" stainless catback WITH generic performance muffler on a previous vehicle of mine for $200 out the door.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> If you can find an independent exhaust shop, do it there. There's a local shop by me that has install 2.25" stainless catback WITH generic performance muffler on a previous vehicle of mine for $200 out the door.


I recomend the same thing talk to local muffler shop

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

How much u trying to spend? I just purchased the Magnaflow cat back dual exhaust for $627. AutoAnything | Auto Accessories & Aftermarket Parts | Truck Accessories & Car Accessories - Floor Mats, Tonneau Covers & Car Covers make sure u enter discount code for %15 off


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Op what's your location


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

340$ for magnaflow cat back 

11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.25 IN)


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

leeclark said:


> 340$ for magnaflow cat back
> 
> 11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.25 IN)


I bought one of theirs for my cobalt. Not bad for the money. But all the do is use the brand name muffler and use cheap pipes to keep the cost down. Fitment isn't the best and you will need to buy extra hardware to mount the system.


----------



## tbrokop (Dec 10, 2013)

where did you buy your muffler, and could you help me out with this? i love the sounds


----------

